# So I made it on three bestseller lists on Amazon ... now what!?



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

So out of the blue _Arcane_ made a leap in three of my subgenres:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,006 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Coming of Age
#18 in Books > Teens > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Sword & Sorcery

And I just had my book launch last night (from which I'm still recovering from, thank you very much). It was funny and awkward telling people what happened. A little bit of celebration ensued.

It's day three being in the top 100 in these three subgenres (20 days after release), and the book has been _climbing_. I mean, for the love of lumpy potatoes, I'm seven places behind Harry Potter in one of my subgenres.

So here's the problem: I've been preparing for a long and slow climb up the charts--like, we're talking five-ten years to make it on the best sellers lists. I simply hadn't come up with a game plan for what to do if I got there a bit ... early.

I know you're supposed to strike while the iron is hot, so here are four questions for you, dear kboarders:

*1)* Tomorrow morning I'm going to send out a press release to my local news media in an attempt to get traction locally. What else can I do along these lines? Should I think broader?

*2)* I still haven't used either of my two KDP promotions--when and how to use them? Split them up somehow? What do you guys think?

*3)* How do I use the phrase "Amazon bestseller" in a way that doesn't accidentally mislead? For example, in Google adwords (or when applying to bookbub), can I say, "Amazon bestseller in children's Coming of Age fantasy"? Or something like that?

*4) *How long can a book sit in the "Hot New Releases"? If I recall correctly, a book gets bumped 30 days after its release, giving me *till the 25th to take advantage*.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi Sever! If your book performs like mine did in the first 30 days now that you are in the top 20 you'll likely stay there for the duration. Once you fall off the hot new releases you may lose a little ground. I'm still hovering around the #10,000 mark on any given day selling around 10 copies.

I've just completed the first novella and will be posting pre-orders today for a Christmas release. My goal is to capitalize on the momentum from the first book, and to keep it going long enough to launch the 2nd full length novel.

Where are you at with your next book?


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Heyas Chris 

Book 2 is complete and undergoing final editing. Should launch late January / Feb. Mind you, it's almost twice as big, clocking in at 182k, whereas Arcane is 98k or so.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Next shoot for the other top 100 list for all of Amazon- I made it for three months in dystopian last summer. I never made it to the 100 list that really counts. It's hard to make that list, that's where the money is.


----------



## WCHoffman (Apr 24, 2014)

I have said "amazon best seller" in add copy before. I had a good top 3 run in multiple subs a while back. If someone asks I am open and say it was for vigilante justice or action adventure. 

I don't see an issue with it. Of course it does not carry the same weight as NYT or USA Today.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Hmm, thanks guys.

Oh and I just submitted to Bookbub ... doubt they'll except, but worth a shot.


----------



## Ted Cross (Aug 30, 2012)

Chris Fox said:


> Hi Sever! If your book performs like mine did in the first 30 days now that you are in the top 20 you'll likely stay there for the duration. Once you fall off the hot new releases you may lose a little ground. I'm still hovering around the #10,000 mark on any given day selling around 10 copies.


Do you think it's the genre? My book keeps moving around #3 or #4 in Hot New Releases for Cyberpunk, but it doesn't sell even close to ten a day.


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

Ted Cross said:


> Do you think it's the genre? My book keeps moving around #3 or #4 in Hot New Releases for Cyberpunk, but it doesn't sell even close to ten a day.


I think there are a lot of factors. People seem to like my cover and I've been very fortunate to have some great reviews. I've also had a few readers email me or post on Facebook that they recommend to friends and family, so that's a factor too.

Also, Sever I HIGHLY recommend you try ENT. Easier to get into than BookBub, and I sold almost a hundred copies in one day from my ad there.


----------



## Ted Cross (Aug 30, 2012)

Chris Fox said:


> I think there are a lot of factors. People seem to like my cover and I've been very fortunate to have some great reviews. I've also had a few readers email me or post on Facebook that they recommend to friends and family, so that's a factor too.
> 
> Also, Sever I HIGHLY recommend you try ENT. Easier to get into than BookBub, and I sold almost a hundred copies in one day from my ad there.


People tell me they love my cover, but I haven't seen any impact from it yet.


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

Have a drink! Have three drinks!

...okay, that's all the advice I've got. Congrats!


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Aww thanks, SW, did that last night haha 

And Chris -- done! Submitted to ENT too, than you kindly


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

Ted Cross said:


> People tell me they love my cover, but I haven't seen any impact from it yet.


I'd agree. It's eye catching. Maybe experiment with your blurb? You have some great reviews and people seem to enjoy the book.


----------



## sela (Nov 2, 2014)

I second the advice to have a drink and celebrate!

As to tomorrow and the next day and the next day, write, publish, promote. Repeat. 

This success should encourage you to keep on writing and doing what you are doing. You have obviously found a voice and story that works so you are on the right track. You can now add "Amazon Bestselling Author" and "Amazon Bestselling (category) Book" on your copy. Try to build on that success and keep striving for more.

Congrats!


----------



## Ted Cross (Aug 30, 2012)

Chris Fox said:


> I'd agree. It's eye catching. Maybe experiment with your blurb? You have some great reviews and people seem to enjoy the book.


Yeah, blurbs and synopses are not my strengths. I'm afraid to make it worse, though, especially after some people told me they really liked it. I'll sure keep it in mind in case my book just never takes off.


----------



## sela (Nov 2, 2014)

Ted Cross said:


> Yeah, blurbs and synopses are not my strengths. I'm afraid to make it worse, though, especially after some people told me they really liked it. I'll sure keep it in mind in case my book just never takes off.


Your cover is amazing and I like the blurb. It's hard to say why some books take off right away while others take a while to gain a foothold. Visibility is the real issue for indies, after quality of product.

Perhaps when you have more work out, momentum will build.

Good luck!


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Sela said:


> I second the advice to have a drink and celebrate!
> 
> As to tomorrow and the next day and the next day, write, publish, promote. Repeat.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Sela! Yep, I've finished books 2 and 3 in the series and they're undergoing final editing now. Halfway through the fourth, and planning for it to be a quintet.

And regarding bestseller status--those are excellent wordings, thank you


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

If Book 2 is in final edit mode I would get the preorder up. Put it out far. It can rank on Hot New Releases between now and when the book comes out even longer than 30 days, and HNR doesn't take that many sales to rank. And KEEP writing.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> It can rank on Hot New Releases between now and when the book comes out even longer than 30 days, and HNR doesn't take that many sales to rank.


What do you mean by this, Elizabeth?  And what is HNR? And how do I get a preorder up?


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

Sever Bronny said:


> I know you're supposed to strike while the iron is hot, so here are four questions for you, dear kboarders:
> 
> *1)* Tomorrow morning I'm going to send out a press release to my local news media in an attempt to get traction locally. What else can I do along these lines? Should I think broader?


Depending on the scope of your local media (whether it's just your whole town, or a larger city or region) "local author strikes it big" will make a good story. So contact them again when you've sold 100,00 copies, hit #1 on a list, or any other significant milestone. Offer an interview.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

I'd say 'Amazon Bestseller' when you hit #1 (paid) in any category. Grab a screen capture when Amazon gives you 'the bestseller badge', so you have evidence.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

HNR = Hot New Releases. To set up a preorder you go into KDP and do just like you're going to publish again, only you click NOT ready to publish and select a day for release up to 90 days out. My By COnsequence of Marriage is a preorder. It has SAT on the subgenre Top 100 since it became a preorder October 21. I have nearly 500 preorders on it.

Some will say preorders are not worth it because you sacrifice first day sales. Me, I'm not as worried about that right now I'm more interested in readers remembering the name.  By having my books on as many top 100 sub genre lists as I can, means more and more readers see me. I make my author name big on all of my books so you can't miss it. My next Seasons of Serendipity book will not be a preorder so I can see what exactly is "lost" in first day sales since I keep data. It will come out January 23. 

But I always think a sale is a sale. Maybe later on when/if I can garner those high sales to rock into the lower Overall Paid In Kindle Store rankings, then I will probably say a preorder is not a great idea. For me as a niche writer, I say the longer I sit on the subgenre lists and Hot New Release lists the better.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Ah, gotcha, I'll have to give the pre-order thing serious consideration


----------



## Midnight Whimsy (Jun 25, 2013)

Sever Bronny said:


> *2)* I still haven't used either of my two KDP promotions--when and how to use them? Split them up somehow? What do you guys think?
> 
> *3)* How do I use the phrase "Amazon bestseller" in a way that doesn't accidentally mislead? For example, in Google adwords (or when applying to bookbub), can I say, "Amazon bestseller in children's Coming of Age fantasy"? Or something like that?
> 
> ...


For #2, there are two Select promotions available (free days or Countdown) but you only get to use one per 90 days. That took me by surprise after I published and tried to decide how I wanted to use them.

For #3, I recommend you not use the phrase at all. Unless you are at #1 for a consistent period of time (and even then...), calling yourself an Amazon best seller is misleading and will probably make you look silly.

For #4, as has been mentioned, you get 30 days on the Hot New Release. As for taking advantage, I would say just enjoy it for now. Your book is building momentum on its own, and the best way to keep that going to release your next book. 

Congrats on the great launch!

M.W


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Congratulations, Sever. Cracking the top 10K with your first is a good achievement, but hitting 5K is awesome!



Sever Bronny said:


> *1)* Tomorrow morning I'm going to send out a press release to my local news media in an attempt to get traction locally. What else can I do along these lines? Should I think broader?


I never had much luck with local media just starting out. After a couple of "Call me when you hit the top 100 in the NYT" responses, I stopped bothering. After publishing #4, a few were calling me. There's just not a lot of response to print media anymore, though. With each interview, I got a few paperback sales, but nothing noticeable in ebooks. Push digital and do it digitally. Read "Let's Get Digital", by David Gaughran.



> *2)* I still haven't used either of my two KDP promotions--when and how to use them? Split them up somehow? What do you guys think?


In any Select period, you can EITHER do a Countdown Deal or a Free Promo. The CD is a one shot deal. The FP can be broken up into individual free days scattered throughout the 90 day Select period. With a single title, I wouldn't do a FP, unless you need reviews desperately. Don't rush, reviews will come as a consequence of sales. Combined with ads, the CD can be a good money maker. Even without any ads, you can sell 50 or more on the first day of a CD. With an ENT ad, maybe a hundred. With BookBub, over a thousand. Higher sales equals higher rank and visibility which equals higher sales.



> *3)* How do I use the phrase "Amazon bestseller" in a way that doesn't accidentally mislead? For example, in Google adwords (or when applying to bookbub), can I say, "Amazon bestseller in children's Coming of Age fantasy"? Or something like that?


All five of mine reached the top 100 in Sea Adventures almost immediately, with the exception of the first. Heck, it may have, as well, but I'd pushed it aside to get the second one out and couldn't say. My first was published on 10/8/13 and the second on 12/17/13. I sometimes refer to them as either having been the Best Seller in Sea Adventures (all five have sat at the #1 spot) or that they're on Amazon's Best Selling Sea Adventures list. Stick to that and it's not misleading. Don't confuse Best Seller with Best Selling. Best Sellers are #1 in their genre.



> *4) *How long can a book sit in the "Hot New Releases"? If I recall correctly, a book gets bumped 30 days after its release, giving me *till the 25th to take advantage*.


HNR is 30 days from the publication date. If you're browsing a genre, the top three in both HNR and Top Rated for that genre appear on the right side. Getting to those top three spots puts you right there on the genre page. Same with Top Rated. A CD will do that with no advertising at all. But, pay for some ad spots, that's what brings in the money.
[/quote]



Ted Cross said:


> Yeah, blurbs and synopses are not my strengths. I'm afraid to make it worse, though, especially after some people told me they really liked it. I'll sure keep it in mind in case my book just never takes off.


Ted, and anyone else having trouble with writing a good blurb, keep in mind it's a sales tool. The cover gets the readers attention and the blurb is the sales pitch. Few writers are good sales people. But, I bet you know someone who works in sales. By that, I mean someone whose career is sales, not someone that works a counter at a department store. Give your sales friend a free copy, with the promise of a steak dinner after he reads it and writes a blurb for it. It'll be the best money you can spend.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Thank you for such an amazingly detailed reply, Wayne )

That's unfortunate about local media, but not surprising I suppose. Happened that way with my music too. They're only interested in top ten etc.

Yeah I'm leaning toward a Kindle Countdown promo, hopefully with Bookbub / ENT on board (long shot, but I applied anyway).



> But, pay for some ad spots, that's what brings in the money.


Are we talking about paid ad spots with Amazon, or someplace else?

Thanks again, Wayne


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

Sever Bronny said:


> Thank you so much, Sela! Yep, I've finished books 2 and 3 in the series and they're undergoing final editing now. Halfway through the fourth, and planning for it to be a quintet.


Sever, that's incredible. It seems like you took the best advice in every area for launching your series. I can't wait to see where you're at in twelve months. Nice work, man!


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm going to stick my neck out here . . .

Jumping to buy big time promos that are #1 expensive and are going to demand you discount to 99 cents for the pleasure of being featured may not be the smartest move. Here's why:

Your book is still climbing in ranks and people are paying full price for it. Heck, I'd even try raising the price. You have to sell SIX TIMES as many books at 99 cents to earn what you're making at $2.99, and that's before we even talk about the hundreds you're paying to promo.

Bigger promotions can totally wreck your Also Boughts. This in turn can kill the organic discover-ability that's going on. The #1 book in your first sub genre is only #1800 in the Paid Kindle store, so there's not a whole lot of room to go up in. And having "children's" as a label is going to almost certainly make it difficult for you to see success like Wayne's who writes for adults. 

I'd focus on building what you can on your own right now. That way, when Arcane has been out for awhile and you're ready to release #3 or #4 in the series, then you can do a 99 cent sale and it's been months that Arcane has been out and reducing the price actually helps you gain interest from fringe readers. Right now you are selling your book to a really good set of readers who are highly interested in your genre. When you start promoting to big sites you start sticking your book out there for readers who aren't super fans of youth fantasy to start weighing in on the book's quality. That rarely works well in an niche genre book's favor.

Now I have to go write and won't see all of the "Bookbub works for everyone!" slew of advice.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Thank you so much, Chris  It's really all due to the gentle giants of kboards. If it wasn't for everyone's open sharing of their knowledge, there's just no way anything would have happened--it would have been another drop-in-the-ocean launch.

And Elizabeth: You've given me a lot to think about. Now I'm going to carefully digest what you said


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

He's in Select, Elizabeth Ann, so he'd only have to sell three at $.99 to equal one full price sale. Since you can't store them up, might as well experiment now for important promos later. A lot can be learned here, but experience is still the best teacher.

By paid, I meant buying ads with BookBub, ENT, AwesomeGang, etc., Sever.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

I only mean to say that buying bigger advertising doesn't work for everyone. Just because you HAVE the ability to use a 99 cent or freebie run, doesn't mean you have to use them. I'm not using them on A Spring Sentiment. I'm just in KU for the borrows (both Countdown deals I tried more or less were lackluster).

Until you have multiple books out, buying expensive advertising is never going to be as effective as it could be if you wait. I know. I HAD one book back when Cancelled took off and made it to #2 in the Free Store over a year after it's release. I WISH I had buckled down and had other books out then. 

And the risk is great too. Spending that kind of money so early can really hurt an author. But the refrain here is so often "find the money, buy the ads" How many books are in the daily Bookbub ad. How many are IN the Top 100 on that day? I've looked, it's not all of them. True, your chances of getting into the top 100 are better using catalysts like Bookbub. But it's a very big deal that his books are clearly labeled YA and children's fantasy. That's just not a genre that's going to automatically have mass appeal to grown ups (yes I know there are outliers like Eragon and Harry Potter).


----------



## Drake (Apr 30, 2014)

Congratulations!  Enjoy the ride, and keep writing.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Elizabeth: again you've given me a lot to think about. At this time, if bookbub accepted me, I think I would take it, just to experiment and observe the results. Even if I lose money, it's all right, because I will have learned.

And sometimes, lessons cost money 

And thank you, Drake! Yes, writing has been difficult to do during this turbulent time.


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> I only mean to say that buying bigger advertising doesn't work for everyone. Just because you HAVE the ability to use a 99 cent or freebie run, doesn't mean you have to use them. I'm not using them on A Spring Sentiment. I'm just in KU for the borrows (both Countdown deals I tried more or less were lackluster).


You're probably right about it not being right for everyone.

There is a potential advantage of discounting his book to 99 cents that Sever could benefit from, though. Reviews. My ENT ad paid for itself and then some, plus netted me 9 reviews. It also netted about ~20 mailing list sign ups. That does mean sacrificing a little short term profit, but if his 2.99 book was discounted using KDP he's likely to make up for it in volume. In my case I saw a tail for several days where I was still moving 15-20 sales as my book slowly descended the charts.

At its peak on Thanksgiving _No Such Thing As Werewolves_ reached #1562 in the paid store, and that sort of early exposure has been very beneficial. I will say this though, you were right about the also boughts. I ended up with a book about alcoholism and one about fried rice recipes. Somewhere in there is a joke about alcoholic werewolves trying to survive on rice. Anyway, it took two weeks for the list to sort itself out, and it's still not back to where it was before the promotion.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Chris Fox said:


> There is a potential advantage of discounting his book to 99 cents that Sever could benefit from, though. Reviews.


I would sacrifice profit to gain more reviews, absolutely, as I only have a couple right now.

At this point, I'm contemplating doing a KDP countdown on the 20th (it's five days, right?), coinciding the last day of the sale with the expiry of my book being in the "Hot New Releases" area (which, as Wayne confirmed, lasts for 30 days from release day). The question now seems to be, is this the wisest use of the KDP promotion? Since I only get one, I better make it count. So when should I use it? I definitely _want_ to use it too, as I want to learn what it does and how it affects the rankings, sales, etc.

... and lol about the also-boughts, Chris


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

I would aim for near the end of your 30 days so that you can bounce your overall ranking as high as you can. Let me know what you decide on, I'll make sure to feature your book on my facebook groups and pages and the site TheCheapEbook.com. Just PM me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

Why would you do a bookbub with no second book out yet? That's where the money is made off BB. Please wait until your sequel is out. Yes, you'd probably recoup your costs, probably make a little profit, but you'd miss out on a lot of people snapping up book two at the same time. 

I made a load, a load! of extra sales on the sequels in my series on my BB day. Way too many for it to have been anything other than BB add-on sales. If your sequel's ready in January, wait!


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Lionel's Mom said:


> Why would you do a bookbub with no second book out yet? That's where the money is made off BB. Please wait until your sequel is out. Yes, you'd probably recoup your costs, probably make a little profit, but you'd miss out on a lot of people snapping up book two at the same time.
> 
> I made a load, a load! of extra sales on the sequels in my series on my BB day. Way too many for it to have been anything other than BB add-on sales. If your sequel's ready in January, wait!


Hmm that makes way too much sense, thanks )

And Elizabeth: I just realized I can't do any KDP promo until after the initial 30 day wait time anyway, so I'll hang tight for now


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Sever Bronny said:


> Book 2 is complete and undergoing final editing. Should launch late January / Feb. Mind you, it's almost twice as big, clocking in at 182k, whereas Arcane is 98k or so.


Put Book 2 up for pre-sale and put a link to its pre-sale page at the end of Book 1.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Put Book 2 up for pre-sale and put a link to its pre-sale page at the end of Book 1.


Good call, Cherise


----------



## Luis dA (Jun 1, 2014)

Sever, most cool -- your success. On the issue of pre-release, the common wisdom is that because sales made in pre-release do not count toward your book rank on release, you lose their sales bump, and so you should think twice about pre-release.

IMHO, who can say if those sales would have come anyway with release of the book. If you’re concerned about your list purchasing during pre-release, I suppose you can notify them a few days before or on day of publication.

I haven’t had a chance to try pre-release, but will on my next book early ’15. I actually think it’s a chance to see your cover, blurb, price live and get a feel for these. As I say, I have not tried this, but I assume you can make changes to the book’s page and cover during this period up to a cutoff date that KDP selects prior to your publication date. To me it sounds like a pretty cool option that you should consider.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Luis dA said:


> Sever, most cool -- your success. On the issue of pre-release, the common wisdom is that because sales made in pre-release do not count toward your book rank on release, you lose their sales bump, and so you should think twice about pre-release.
> 
> IMHO, who can say if those sales would have come anyway with release of the book. If you're concerned about your list purchasing during pre-release, I suppose you can notify them a few days before or on day of publication.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to try pre-release, but will on my next book early '15. I actually think it's a chance to see your cover, blurb, price live and get a feel for these. As I say, I have not tried this, but I assume you can make changes to the book's page and cover during this period up to a cutoff date that KDP selects prior to your publication date. To me it sounds like a pretty cool option that you should consider.


Hmm, as with many things with self-pubbing, it seems this matter is subject to debate. Thank you for your input. Now I have to figure out which is the smarter path--lose initial sales but gather sales, or wait and try to chart again?

If I recall correctly, pre-release can be put up for max 90 days before it has to be published.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

I debated with myself about whether to put my next book up for pre-order. I knew I'd lose that 'Release Day Surge', but in the meantime I'd gain pre-orders from readers who'd otherwise put the book on their TBR pile and likely forget about it (like I always do) and move on to another series. I wanted to grab them while they were hot; just as they've finished reading book 3, and they're all geared up for more. Bam. There's the pre-order link. It's worked on me as a reader, so this time around I've used pre-order for my next release. It also means I can stick the Amazon page link everywhere. In my back matter, on my website, FB, Twitter, etc, and it means I'm getting extra exposure, which in turn boosts sales NOW. So, while I'd lose that release day surge, I decided it was worth it for the other benefits.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

After some very serious and careful deliberation, I decided _not_ to do the pre-order at this time. I might do it for book 3 though.

Here's my current plan:

ENT, BargainBooksy, BKnights, BookSends and finally bookbub, timing bookbub with the release of book two. Book two will come in the third month of book 1's KDP Select period, optimizing the impact. In the meantime, I'll continue to experiment with Adwords, and also try some other paid advertizing.

I would love to hear how it went and how it will go for those that DO choose / have chosen the pre-release option though


----------

